# Social work sponsorship



## Deexjs (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, I am wondering if anyone can be kind enough to help me. I am 27 years old and just qualified in a masters in social work and my first degree was psychology. I am currently in australia (Perth) and desperately trying to seek sponsorship anywhere within aus. I am currently on a working holiday visa that expires in July.

I have looked into some aspects of what is required to getting employment but just don't know where to start. I found out that social work is on the skills list and I maybe eligible to apply for a visa (887 visa I think) based on points. I have read that I need to have my qualification assessed based on the AASW but is this true or do I need to gain another type of assessment?

So basically I am just asking for advice from anyone who has gone through the process from start to finish and what steps I need to be taking.

I have called numerous HR departments but they give me mis-information and just not willing to give me the time of day. I am willing to to do whatever it takes but just need pointing in the right direction.


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Deexjs,

Most HR departments are unfamiliar with the different visas. When I inquired about job prospects with my company who had a location in Australia, the first thing the HR rep told me that we would not handle the visa portion. I already had the visa so that wasn't even my question.

Since you are already in Australia, you might want to consider visiting the Department of Immigration and Citizenship to ask your question regarding your situation. I've posted the link that has the office locations below. I visited the one in Sydney before and all I did was take a number and wait in the waiting room before I was called to see a person regarding my question. I'm not sure if all offices are set up like this or you need to make an appointment. There is no cost to do this. 

Australian Offices


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

You need your skills assessed by AASW for independent skilled migration and most states who hire overseas social workers will only sponsor for a 457 which would not normally require skills assessment but the employer will. 
Almost every social work post will want you to be eligible for admittance to AASW, which means paying for a full assessment. 

Being newly qualified is not going to help I'm afraid, Vic, NT & WA were sponsoring and all wanted 2yrs + experience post qualifying. Vic may still be recruiting but the others have finished and just about to interview. 

If you could find a sponsor you could apply for the 121/856 Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856) But most employers wont sponsor social workers for PR only TR due to the high no of workers leaving once they get their visa, they want to keep a grip on you by tying you to the visa! Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)


----------



## Monena (Mar 23, 2012)

*social work*

Depending on your experience you may get different social work related job e.g. youth work, residential work etc You then can get sponsorship and then get qualified position once you have 457.


----------

